# Crotch Rocket Motorcycles



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I read an article today about the Vespa 150 TAP the French Army used back in the 50's and now I know where the term "crotch rocket" originated and it had nothing to do with speed....










https://www.google.com/search?q=Ves...hUKEwie4qzg86vtAhV2JTQIHRcdBP4Q_AUoAXoECAQQAw


----------



## Gillis (Dec 15, 2020)

Cool. Thanks for sharing that information! I will use that to show some of the younger bucks around home, that they weren't the originators!!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Driver said:


> I read an article today about the Vespa 150 TAP the French Army used back in the 50's and now I know where the term "crotch rocket" originated and it had nothing to do with speed....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gives a new perspective of the slang saying of, Gonna ride the BOMB.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Or a hot [email protected]# in the making.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

It would seem a bit unmerving to ride on top a big gun and rocket motors. The rockets would explode at times. Then you could literally kiss your ass goodby.


----------



## pragalbs (Apr 22, 2019)

Great info! I sat on my sons crotch rocket when he first got it. It took two visits to the back doctor to straighten me out.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!!!!!!! Now that is something I've never heard of before!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!!!!!!! Now that is something I've never heard of before!


 Yep.... Never seen one of those on American Pickers


----------



## 1Genny (Sep 10, 2021)

pragalbs said:


> Great info! I sat on my sons crotch rocket when he first got it. It took two visits to the back doctor to straighten me out.


Crotch Rocket Motorcycles – Flying Over The Roads At 150 MPH





Crotch Rocket Motorcycles – Flying Over The Roads At 150 MPH


Want to find out more about crotch rocket motorcycles? We investigated the sport motorbikes and answered the most popular questions about them.




cararac.com


----------

